# Mashed Potatoes (frozen)



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

John Smith_inFL said:


> this is how I have been doing _Smashed Taters_ for the freezer.
> 
> first step, of course, is to peel and cube the taters.
> boil in appropriate size pot. (key to common sizes is to weigh the empty pot first).
> ...



Good idea, but I would change a few things to suit myself, as would anyone else.

I never thought of making tater balls.

I just buy little freezer containers with lids.

They make fine dishes to eat the thawed and nuked item from.

Buy Chile in a giant can, and divide it up into 10 or more 8 oz containers, freeze what I won't eat today, thaw one at a time later. 

Chile is cheaper per oz in a gallon size can, than buying individual singles.

And plenty of other foods are the same way, Cook in bulk, and save the excess in the freezer, GENIUS.

ED


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I usually go to Maine every fall (not last year due to COVID) and buy 2 100# bags of potatoes (1 Russet, 1 Katahdin). I store the bags in a cool dark place but when they start to sprout, it is time to freeze what is left for mashed potatoes. I cut into approx. 1-1.5" cubes (as close to uniform size as possible) Boil until just tender, drain and mash with no liquid or flavorings added. Freeze in quart size freezer bags. When you want to eat, thaw, heat and add little butter, milk, salt and pepper. I sometimes add some roasted mashed garlic.

I misspoke in this post, I buy 50# bags not 100#.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I worked with a guy that liked sauerkraut in his mash potatoes. He was German heritage. He called them smashed potatoes also.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You can boil smaller potatoes whole, or cut in halves or quarters for larger potatoes before boiling. The skin comes right off & saves the work of peeling. Or, of course, leave it on if you like the skin.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’ll try that. My frozen mashed potatoes are watery, like I made mashed potatoes with water instead of milk.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

John Smith_inFL said:


> this is how I have been doing _Smashed Taters_ for the freezer.
> 
> first step, of course, is to peel and cube the taters. boil in appropriate size pot.
> in a separate pan, poach a large diced onion to help diminish the strong flavor. (if desired).
> ...


I’d kill for that plate of food right about now!

Did you make that gravy.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

yep - pan made gravy from the meat residue in the pan


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I can feel my arteries a-hardenin'!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Startingover said:


> I’ll try that. My frozen mashed potatoes are watery, like I made mashed potatoes with water instead of milk.


That is why I never add liquid before I freeze them. Boil , drain while they cool, mash, bag and freeze. Add liquids of choice when you thaw to use. Try using some low fat chicken stock. Wife makes her own stock.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Lawdy lawdy mashed, smashed, trashed, thrashed, re-hashed, etc. taters are soooo good whatever you want to call them.

Great recipe @John Smith_inFL !

Maybe swap out the garlic powder and instead take the time to toast some garlic to a golden color, then toss the flakes in, along with the bit of oil you cooked them in.

And, add some ripe, even overripe Roma or beefsteak tomatoes. Enough to give it a faint orangey or rusty color.

So good. They get inhaled at a potluck . . .


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I am in the South - I have never, ever seen tomatoes in mashed potatoes.
and, I am not a fan of garlic chunks in anything - the powdered flavor is fine for me.
thanks for the warnings - just in case I ever venture into you guys' neck of the woods.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

John Smith_inFL said:


> I am in the South - I have never, ever seen tomatoes in mashed potatoes.
> and, I am not a fan of garlic chunks in anything - the powdered flavor is fine for me.
> thanks for the warnings - just in case I ever venture into you guys' neck of the woods.


I meant grated garlic. Try the tomatoes!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I love potatoes, but, I'm always surprised at how high they can raise a blood sugar. I think it's called Glycemic Load. They're higher than a doughnut!

I didn't know they have lower carb potatoes!








Love Potatoes? 4 Steps for a Lower Glycemic Load - ConscienHealth


If you love potatoes, but worry about the carb load, don't despair. Our friends from the Glycemic Index Foundation offer ways for you to enjoy your spuds.



conscienhealth.org


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

If I ate as many potatoes as I wanted to, I'd look like one. Slap myself . . .


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> I love potatoes, but, I'm always surprised at how high they can raise a blood sugar. I think it's called Glycemic Load.
> 
> I didn't know they have lower carb potatoes!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a contradiction in terms, like "lard with no saturated fats" which someone jokingly pushed back in the 1970s.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> If I ate as many potatoes as I wanted to, I'd look like one. Slap myself . . .


I wonder if the Irish had a higher rate of Diabetes? Sorry, John. Not meaning to divert your thread to health.
Are you Irish? 😊


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> Sounds like a contradiction in terms, like "lard with no saturated fats" which someone jokingly pushed back in the 1970s.


Well, no. It would be like sweet corn vs less sweet corn, I think. Corn flavor isn't just the sweet or you could just have sugar on your plate.

Glycemic Index is regarding what really pushes your blood sugar up. I'm not Diabetic, but, I try to watch it.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Yeah, @Nik333 you have a point, wrenching back on track . . . 

Try some chinese or regular chives in the taters, enough to turn 'em green. Salivating all over the keyboard, squish, squish, squish, squish, squish, squish, squish, squish, squish, squish, etc,


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> Well, no. It would be like sweet corn vs less sweet corn, I think. Corn flavor isn't just the sweet or you could just have sugar on your plate.
> 
> Glycemic Index is regarding what really pushes your blood sugar up. I'm not Diabetic, but, I try to watch it.


I know, just teasing. Sounds like you missed out on the fun food hysterias of the 1970s.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

DoomsDave said:


> Lawdy lawdy mashed, smashed, trashed, thrashed, re-hashed, etc. taters are soooo good whatever you want to call them.
> 
> Great recipe @John Smith_inFL !
> 
> ...



What's this sacrilege , Tomatoes in the potatoes?

Dumb Yankees, think tomatoes are great in everything.

Would you eat tomato Ice Cream too?



And I too dislike Garlic in most foods.

My now deceased younger brother would eat Creamed Corn, and Ketchup sandwiches. 

Turns my stomach to even think about it.


ED


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> What's this sacrilege , Tomatoes in the potatoes?
> 
> Dumb Yankees, think tomatoes are great in everything.
> 
> ...


Oh well, as Madame Kinky said: "Tastes do vary, darlinks!"

I'd try tomato ice cream. It's a sour fruit, but why not? It's cultural prejudice more than anything (which I have too) that dictates taste. 

Till you've lived with some Chinese people who tried to freak you out with food, you hain't seen variety, with a twelve-story tall capital "V". 

BUT as for creamed corn and ketchup . . . . 

To quote Cathy, the comic character 

AAAAAACCCCCCKKKKKKK!


----------



## sfemet (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi everyone! I thought you might like an additional flavoring idea, toss peeled garlic cloves in the water while the spuds are boiling. After draining, mash it all up. The boiling tempers the garlic, the taters get seasoned. I made some nice potato cakes with mine, also mixed in some salmon for salmon patties. Which freeze nicely too.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


>


Don't knock 'em till you try 'em. (Good in eggs, too, my ultraconservative dad agreed with that one!)


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

my wife has a garden full of "Asian veggy stuff" - some of it sometimes makes it into my stuff. (but not much)
and as for me, no, I am not Irish either. my roots go back 300 (or more) years here in Central Florida.
and thanks - but no thanks - ain't puttin' no maters in my taters.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> Don't knock 'em till you try 'em. (Good in eggs, too, my ultraconservative dad agreed with that one!)


It was the florid prose, not the tomatoes, chives & garlic.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Just reading.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

XXXXXXXXX
Just realized that even if this is a cooking thread it is mostly men & what I just wrote may be misinterpreted!😇


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

LOL how can you possibly misinterpret that some people just don't like salsa, don't like fancy tomato dishes
and surely-to-Goodness don't like tomatoes in their mashed potatoes ??
this is the 21st Century - NO means NO. and as the Wizard said: NO - not now and not no how. (or something like that)


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

John Smith_inFL said:


> LOL how can you possibly misinterpret that some people just don't like salsa, don't like fancy tomato dishes
> and surely-to-Goodness don't like tomatoes in their mashed potatoes ??
> this is the 21st Century - NO means NO. and as the Wizard said: NO - not now and not no how. (or something like that)


I meant solely what I had written, which was about him hushing up, but, written in such a way it could be misinterpreted. 😇
There I fixed it.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

John Smith_inFL said:


> LOL how can you possibly misinterpret that some people just don't like salsa, don't like fancy tomato dishes
> and surely-to-Goodness don't like tomatoes in their mashed potatoes ??
> this is the 21st Century - NO means NO. and as the Wizard said: NO - not now and not no how. (or something like that)



I like salsa, and pasta sauce just fine.

Just hate ketchup, raw tomatoes, and most all tomato based dishes.

Even V-8 juice, makes me sick.

And the thought of polluting mashed taters with tomato, makes me wretch.

Sweet Pickles, eggs, onion, mayo.

Chilled overnight in potatoes, MMM, GOOD.


ED


----------

